# Breast Reconstruction



## RobinSewell (Nov 4, 2015)

Does anyone know the correct ICD-10 diagnoses to use for breast reconstruction after cancer? We have a denial for more specificity when using C50.911. The cancer has already been removed so I am thinking it should be a Z code but I cannot find a coverage policy/
Thank you in advance !


----------



## dfine4@cox.net (Nov 4, 2015)

*answer for DX for Breast Reconstruction*

I would code Z85.3 for Personal HX of Malignant Breast Cancer and Z42.1 for Encounter for Breast reconstruction for deformity.

The code C50.911 is incorrect since the patient has already had a mastectomy and should no longer be diagnosed as having Breast CA.

I hope this helps.

Donna Fine, CPC


----------

